# 2002 Ford Excursion Conv. 2015 King Ranch



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Fellas, I've gotta 2002 Ford Excursion 7.3.Mechanically sound engine.Old body style is boring. I want to have it converted to a 2015 King Ranch Edition.
Found a few company..However, They're all out of State. Any LOCAL guys that you would recommend? There's a few pictures below that a company out of Florida did.Thanks!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd also like to know the answer to this question. 
I have an '02 Excursion with 190,000 on the body and 4,000 miles on the rebuilt motor from Jasper. An upgraded shell and interior like the new Fords have would be awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow what a mix of parts. Thats a 2008-2010 interior.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

goodwood said:


> Wow what a mix of parts. Thats a 2008-2010 interior.


Here are more pictures they sent me.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Apparently these conversions are out there. Here's one with the 2015 FULL PLATINUM CONVERSION:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-Excurs...tr=true&hash=item33a77e3c42&item=221853400130


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I am sure you already found the company out of Oklahoma? A little closer than FL 
http://www.customautosbytim.com/2011FordExcursion.html


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> I am sure you already found the company out of Oklahoma? A little closer than FL
> http://www.customautosbytim.com/2011FordExcursion.html


Yes sir..DSL PWR(2cool member) posted these guys a few months back.Thanks!:brew2:


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Get a ravelco 

Upgrade like that will end up running up and down 59 transporting people. 


--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Not sure if there are any places in Texas making them or not, but I was under the impression that all the ones I had seen done in years past used a brand new F-350 and only used parts of the body off of an old Excursion. Have seen several on different sites where folks bought a wrecked Excursion to Frankenstein to their new F-350. If that is the case, not sure that the condition of your Excursion really matters as long as the rear part of the body is sound. There may be different methods I'm not aware of though.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

If you can live with the fact that there is about and 80% chance that the stuff you are buying is hot and ready to me meet some dicey looking characters it's a pretty straightforward swap and all parts avaliable on c list from guys parting out "wrecked trucks"

Edit- before I get beat down I don't condone theviery nor have I bought any of these parts, just making op aware of a potential avenue for king ranch interior


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> Not sure if there are any places in Texas making them or not, but I was under the impression that all the ones I had seen done in years past used a brand new F-350 and only used parts of the body off of an old Excursion. Have seen several on different sites where folks bought a wrecked Excursion to Frankenstein to their new F-350. If that is the case, not sure that the condition of your Excursion really matters as long as the rear part of the body is sound. There may be different methods I'm not aware of though.


You're right..I've seen those too. Started with a truck,converted to an Excursion. The Brown one on top,started as a truck( 7.3) 
My goal is to keep my 7.3.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Pivo and kolache said:


> If you can live with the fact that there is about and 80% chance that the stuff you are buying is hot and ready to me meet some dicey looking characters it's a pretty straightforward swap and all parts avaliable on c list from guys parting out "wrecked trucks"
> 
> Edit- before I get beat down I don't condone theviery nor have I bought any of these parts, just making op aware of a potential avenue for king ranch interior


Now,that's looking at it from a different perspective...it also solidify me asking for a reputable shop to do this work...= receipt,invoice.
I can't see myself buying car parts off of C/L...wouldn't know what to do with it.But,I see what you're saying though.

Are you telling me these "King-Ranch" parts are not made new from Ford?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm sure a lot of the badges are hot. I had my tailgate KR badge pulled off my 6.7 last year while at a hotel in Hondo during deer season and I'm sure its stuck on some 1994 Chebby Suburban down south full of Juan's , Pacos and Lupitas cruising around.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> I'm sure a lot of the badges are hot. I had my tailgate KR badge pulled off my 6.7 last year while at a hotel in Hondo during deer season and I'm sure its stuck on some 1994 Chebby Suburban down south full of Juan's , Pacos and Lupitas cruising around.


:rotfl::rotfl: Sorry bro! wut.....they ain't wearing the Cadillac badges no mo?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy a new one? Just wondering. Kind of like painting an old barn...it's still old.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

RLwhaler said:


> Now,that's looking at it from a different perspective...it also solidify me asking for a reputable shop to do this work...= receipt,invoice.
> I can't see myself buying car parts off of C/L...wouldn't know what to do with it.But,I see what you're saying though.
> 
> Are you telling me these "King-Ranch" parts are not made new from Ford?


Yea it's pretty common, seemingly more so with ford. I don't know if the parts just interchange easier or what, but I've seen several vehicles that wernt always king ranchs or Lariats that became one.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*No*



atcfisherman said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy a new one? Just wondering. Kind of like painting an old barn...it's still old.


They don't make them anymore.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Saw this tonight at Bass Pro in Pearland. 
Six door new body style Excursion.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> They don't make them anymore.


OK, I didn't know. Wonder why they don't make them? I guess some think they are too big. Oh well!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

WildCard07 said:


> Saw this tonight at Bass Pro in Pearland.
> Six door new body style Excursion.
> View attachment 2444746
> 
> View attachment 2444754


Nice ! wonder whats under the hood pushing that baby.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Judging by the tail pipe I'd say 6.7 Power Stroke.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

WildCard07 said:


> Judging by the tail pipe I'd say 6.7 Power Stroke.


Good hawk eye there WildCard. That baby sure looks like it came from that shop in Oklahoma.They specialized in those 6 doors conv.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I saw a burnt umber colored conversion coming up the Gulf Freeway, but couldn't snap a pic quick enough before he exited to get on Beltway 8. He did toot the air horns at us and it was done on a dually rear end chasis which was purdy kewl! I just replaced the leather, the dvd system, and the lock actuators in the wifes Excursion, and with just shy of 200K on the clock, there is quite a bit more life in her...


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

A new style dually Excursion would be sweet. I had a neighbor growing up that had an old square body dually suburban that I always thought was cool.


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Hennesy Motorsports makes a conversion based on a Raptor pickup that approximates an excursion - they call it a Velociraptor or something.


----------

